# Solved: Recording "what you hear"



## Bobbin (Oct 30, 2011)

Using W7 and unlike XP it does not provide an option/function to directly record sound playing on PC (i.e what u hear). Is there a way to reinstate this function in W7. Some answers on google talk about enabling "stereo mixer" device in sound section. I do not have that option. Others suggest downloading latest driver for onboard sound card. I have an ASUS P5KPL/1600 motherboard which according to manual has a CODEC sound card. In "sound devices" default sound is showing as AK5371. Any help would be appreciated.

Rob


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

have you tried sound recorder 
start>progams>accessories>sound recorder


----------



## fritzleboo (Jun 5, 2008)

Bobbin said:


> Using W7 and unlike XP it does not provide an option/function to directly record sound playing on PC (i.e what u hear). Is there a way to reinstate this function in W7. Some answers on google talk about enabling "stereo mixer" device in sound section. I do not have that option. Others suggest downloading latest driver for onboard sound card. I have an ASUS P5KPL/1600 motherboard which according to manual has a CODEC sound card. In "sound devices" default sound is showing as AK5371. Any help would be appreciated.
> 
> Rob


HI, 
In your sound card you can make the default device the recording section of the sound card. To access your sound card just type in sound in the search bar over after clicking start and it should pop up.

it is common on Windows 7 and Vista that not all recording inputs are automatically enabled in the Recording tab. This means they are invisible in that tab, and also invisible to recording applications like Audacity. So you need to make them visible, thus:
Right-click anywhere inside the Recording tab and choose "Show disabled devices" then right-click again and check "Show Disconnected Devices"
Right-click specifically over the input device you want to record with (in this case "Stereo Mix" or whatever alternative you have), and if visible, choose "Enable"
You should see the internal sound card pop up.
Make it your default and then try the built in sound recorder to record you computers output.
Let me know if this works. 
Thanks.


----------



## Bobbin (Oct 30, 2011)

I do not have a "stereo mix" option. All that comes up are 
*Mic 2 - AK5371 (this is the default device). 
* Mic (High Definition Audio Device Ready)
* Mic (HDA Audio device currently unavailable) and,
* Line In (HDA Audio device currently unavailable) 
I have been told that I need to have "stereo mix" option but it is not there.

Rob


----------



## fritzleboo (Jun 5, 2008)

Did you right click anywhere in the gray area and see that "show disabled devices"?


----------



## fritzleboo (Jun 5, 2008)

http://windows.microsoft.com/en-US/windows7/Update-a-driver-for-hardware-that-isnt-working-properly
You may also refer the Manufacturer's website and download the latest Sound card drivers for Windows 7.


----------



## mhd1360 (May 28, 2012)

Bobbin said:


> I do not have a "stereo mix" option. All that comes up are
> *Mic 2 - AK5371 (this is the default device).
> * Mic (High Definition Audio Device Ready)
> * Mic (HDA Audio device currently unavailable) and,
> ...


I had the same problem too with my new laptop Sony , It has not anything called "StereoMix" while my previous had.I tried to upgrade the device driver, install extra software, etc but got no answer.
Then I decided to solve it with hardware solution.
I just bought a jack called "*Stereo* jack joiner" or something like that.(I attached the photo) and a simple wire with both "*Stereo*" jacks on it.(Photo Attached).
Then attached the Joiner to "Headphone output" of my laptop and also attached the wire on one of it's outputs and joined the other head of the wire to "Mic Input" of my laptop.Finally attached the speaker/headphone to the remain output of the "Joiner" and that's it.
Now you can record normally what you hear.
That was the final way I reached at.


----------



## Bobbin (Oct 30, 2011)

Yes did what was suggested and all the devices shown were what I mentioned in previous reply. No options to enable any devices that would allow recording of what you hear. Do I need to download something?

Rob


----------



## mhd1360 (May 28, 2012)

If you do this, no any extra options is need, when you are hearing some things for example around the net with real player all you need is just to click on "REC" button, you can record what you hear.Or simply start "SoundRecorder" and click on "Record". What is comes out from your speaker will be recorded .


----------



## Bobbin (Oct 30, 2011)

I tried this and it did not work. It seems to have something to do with not having the option on the onboard soundcard, Tried installing latest driver, however, when you go to install latest driver software windows says driver is up todate. I am at my wits end, do I need to uninstall driver then reinstall latest software. I am told that microsoft removed the recording option from W7 and that you need to reinstall the option on sound card. As far as I can determine, VIA HD is the onboard sound.

Rob


----------



## mhd1360 (May 28, 2012)

Did you attach all parts the same as I told in post #7 ?
If so, there is no need to update any software or driver.
This solution will direct "output sound" to "input microphone" and then when you hear some music from your "output" definitely your "input Mic" could record it.
I can prepare you a short clip how it works from start to end if you want.


----------



## Bobbin (Oct 30, 2011)

Plugged adaptor jack into headphones socket then one end of lead into jack and other into mic socket. Plugged headphones in other socket on jack. Tried recording through "soundrecorder" and another recording programme. No sound went through to either programme. A short clip would be helpful just to confirm I had it right. Any other suggestions?

Rob


----------



## mhd1360 (May 28, 2012)

That's right, Can you record your voice directly from external Mic? (I want to ensure your mic socket and your windows sound recorder configuration is correct)


----------



## Bobbin (Oct 30, 2011)

No tested several times but not coming through. 

Rob


----------



## mhd1360 (May 28, 2012)

So, you have to solve your first problem that is normal record from mic and then investigate to "Stereo Mix".
Go to Device Manager and check if there were any unknown device,I think W7 can not recognize your Microphone Jack unlike XP.
Try to find if it's true or not.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

You'll need to install a "capture" driver to catch the output of the sound card. "Total Recorder" is the most popular, but the free "Audacity" has some ability to do that. There are other free ones, including a pretty good command-line capture program whose name I don't remember at Snapfiles.com.

Some sound cards have this ability built in, but that should be pretty obvious from the settings that are available if you have the manufacturer's driver package installed.


----------



## mhd1360 (May 28, 2012)

I don't know where the problem exactly is, if it possible please download Speccy from *HERE *, install and run it and then after 10 seconds click on "File" then "Save Snapshot" and finally upload the file here (You should zip the file because the site would not allow ".speccy" extension).
It will let us to take a deep look on your system, may be we could find the solution.
Thank you


----------



## Bobbin (Oct 30, 2011)

I really appreciate the time you are taking on this.

Since I last wrote, I have installed Creative Sound Blaster sound card. But still no result.

I presume that you only need a snapshot of Audio specs. See attached.

Rob


----------



## mhd1360 (May 28, 2012)

Its okay man, I hope we could get desire result at the end.
Try this way:
1- Disconnect the end of the lead from "MIC JACK" and connect it to "LINE IN".
2- "Set Default Recording Device" from "Microphone (SB X-Fi Xtreme Audio)" to" Line-In (SB X-Fi Xtreme Audio)" and then play some music, then in "Sound Recorder Software" click on record.
See what would happen.
((I download the attachment you attached but I don't know why it's counter of views is still 0 ))

PS: Sorry for my english


----------



## Bobbin (Oct 30, 2011)

Nothing recording. No level moving at all.


----------



## mhd1360 (May 28, 2012)

It sounds too strange to me, you can not record any voice with nor your Mic and Line-In.
Could anybody else help us please?


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Bobbin said:


> Plugged adaptor jack into headphones socket then one end of lead into jack and other into mic socket. Plugged headphones in other socket on jack. Tried recording through "soundrecorder" and another recording programme. No sound went through to either programme. A short clip would be helpful just to confirm I had it right. Any other suggestions?
> 
> Rob


Yes, it was never part of XP or any other version of Windows. If you had such an ability without installing anything else, it had to have been built into the card itself.

BTW: I wouldn't be connecting my output to my mike jack if I were you. First of all, the lack of impedance matching is going to make distortion and poor quality an almost sure thing, and there is a possibility that you could burn out part of the card.

As I have mentioned, if the card does not natively support recording, you need to install a capture driver to "catch" the sound as it emerges from the card for recording.


----------



## Bobbin (Oct 30, 2011)

I purchased Total Recorder and it works fine. I will still work on trying to at least get the mic function working.

Thanks for all the help provided.

Rob


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Bobbin said:


> I purchased Total Recorder and it works fine. I will still work on trying to at least get the mic function working.
> 
> Thanks for all the help provided.
> 
> Rob


It is a nice tool. It can get a little confusing when setting up other apps and you need to decide what input/output to use because sometimes you want TR and sometimes you want the hardware. But once set up, it works very well.

You can mark your thread "solved" if you are done with this thread.


----------

